# Circuito de Convertidor/interfaz de midi a usb



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, el motivo por el cual abro este tema es debido a que estoy buscando un circuito que me permita  convertir señales midi para que se puedan ingresar por el puerto usb del ordenador.Para que? bueno pues resulta que yo ademas de la electronica me dedico a la musica tambien entonces trabajo con teclados musicales que cuentan con el puerto midi(esos son del tipo din5) uno para entrada y otro para salida.Pero para que me sirve esto? pues para enviar o recibir señales midi(a mi me interesa mas enviar midi para grabar musica en el ordenador).Entonces pues resulta que existen dichos cables para conectarse entre si,sobre todo por los puertos como el paralelo,com1/2,el que se usaba antes para el joistick(es la mas conocida),etc muy faciles de armar esas interfaces,pero una para usb?En realidad he visto pocos circuitos para hacer eso pero llevan piezas dificiles de conseguir,y se que es necesario contar con un pic.les agradeceria que me ayudaran con el tema,me facilitaran o me dieran links de dicho circuito para poder grabar en el ordenador mediante midi,pues no deseo comprarla hecha porque es un poco costosa y a la larga no debe ser dificil de armar,el problema serian los componentes a usar.
Algo de lo que les hablo http://www.ucapps.de/mbhp_usb_es.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelrae/2371436080/
http://home.comcast.net/~rblang/midiator/midiator.htm


----------



## electronay (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola amigo te cuento que estoy buscando exactamente lo mismo para el mismo motivo te agradecería me digieras si encontraste algo de esto algún circuito o algo similar bueno espero tu respuesta y te dejo el mas redondo de los abrazos.


----------

